# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  سوال برنامه نویسی در متلب

## joodi_about

سلام به همه دوستان
من یه سوال دارم خیلی حیاتیه ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین
من یه برنامه میخوام که یک دیتاست به فرمت اکسل رو بگیره و با استفاده از فرمول tf به یک ماتریس تبدیل کنه
کسی میدونه چطوری میشه این کار رو انجام بدم؟

----------


## manij_mhm

برای دیتاست می تونید فایل اکسل رو روی command windows متلب با موس درگ کنید، ماتریس دیتاست شما در متلب ایجاد میشه. حالا هر تغییری بخواید به راختی می تونید ایجاد کنید.

----------


## joodi_about

من با متلب آشنایی ندارم و راهنمایی بیشتری میخوام میخوام بدونم برنامشو چه طور بنویسم

----------


## niloofar_f

با استفاده از دستور xlsread میتونید فایل اکسل رو ذخیره کنید:
Input = xlsread('file.xls'); %input is a matrix

----------

